# Using one BSNL connection for two houses? Is it LEGAL?



## abhilashr (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have had a computer with internet connection downstairs for almost 6 years now, running on BSNL broadband. 
But now, after renovation for the upstairs house, I bought a new computer to it, and want internet for that too. Is there any way I can split the internet connection b/w these two? The two houses are seperate, so using one Wi-Fi for the whole house is out of the question.

What I was thinking of is using a splitter for the incoming line and split it between two houses, with a modem cum router for each house. Is it legal to "Split" a connection?

Please help me out guys..

No reply, wow


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont understand why using the same connection over Wifi between two floors of the same building is out of the question. Please explain. Do you mean that you need to be able to switch on and off the connection separately?

Arun


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 23, 2012)

So basically you want to share the connection between the OLD and NEW computers ?



> The two houses are seperate, so using one Wi-Fi for the whole house is out of the question.



I am bit unclear about this. You mean the house below is given out for rent or something? If thats the case you wont need to provide any connection. If not then why Wifi is out of question ? I am guessing no wifi feature on old computer



> What I was thinking of is using a splitter for the incoming line and split it between two houses, with a modem cum router for each house. Is it legal to "Split" a connection?



Not illegal if you have both of them are used by same person. If you plan on sharing your PPPoE login details then yes sir it is not strictly legal

Why would you want two modem cum routers anyways 



> No reply, wow



1. Patience

2. Make sure what you post is clear to others and also state the purpose


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

Use a wireless router. if the two houses are within 60 feet range it will work. and put a password

I do the same on a mtnl connection , its completely legal


----------



## abhilashr (Dec 25, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> Use a wireless router. if the two houses are within 60 feet range it will work. and put a password
> 
> I do the same on a mtnl connection , its completely legal



So you are telling me all i need to do is to buy a router and connect it to the modem and i can use both of them and paying only one bill? Thats legal right?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 25, 2012)

if wireless is not working get a router and connect through lan cable.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 25, 2012)

anything is ok as long as you dont get CAUGHT.


----------



## Neo (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea, getting a LAN cable is another solution. For ~100 buck, its cheap as well. But make sure your modem has one port empty for the new wire.
Else a getting a wireless router is a better idea.


----------



## Neo (Dec 25, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> anything is ok as long as you dont get CAUGHT.



Yea, that a a typical Indian's thinking. 'You can do anything wrong as long as no one is watching' 
._.


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 25, 2012)

Using a router is legal and perfectly okay.. Get a Wifi N router and you will be able to use it between the two houses.. I don't suppose your walls are so thick that the signal won't pass.. On the safe side borrow a friend's router and try it before you buy it..


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 25, 2012)

Neo said:


> Yea, that a a typical Indian's thinking. 'You can do anything wrong as long as no one is watching'
> ._.


yes i can.
i can even leech my neighbor's wifi, but i CHOOSE not to. coz i dont want the added security hassles (also, i dont have a neighbor who has decent internet, all shitty connections with horrible signals)


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 26, 2012)

abhilashr said:


> So you are telling me all i need to do is to buy a router and connect it to the modem and i can use both of them and paying only one bill? Thats legal right?



Its 101% legal. 
The bandwidth will be shared, so speed will be lower if two persons are using the internet simultaneously.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> yes i can.
> i can even leech my neighbor's wifi, but i CHOOSE not to. coz i dont want the added security hassles (also, i dont have a neighbor who has decent internet, all shitty connections with horrible signals)




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coming to the point, My friend is using like this for more than 3 years and it's not wrong.
Even the BSNL service persons who come to his house, for fixing broken connection never said anything about that.

Your's a wireless modem?


----------

